# Unknown component orbit



## azcromntic (Apr 23, 2014)

Recently revisited FreeBSD because my box had Windows XP on it and I did not want to fork over another bundle to MS + Norton. I've attempted FreeBSD off and on for many years. Mostly just configuring what comes with it, learning some basics; no ports involvement. Now I am getting into the ports to build/install/whatever you want to call it, some stuff.

I had some trouble and almost locked myself out of the machine because I had done `chsh` to the bash shell and then removed the bash package. But I digress...

I am trying to build the GNOME and GNOME2 ports. I'm on FreeBSD 9.2-STABLE. I've done the portsnap stuff (multiple times I might add and please don't ask why). If I run `portsnap update` it says the ports tree is up to date.

When I build gnome-libs I get an error 
	
	



```
Unknown component orbit
```
 I'm not even sure what that means since ORBit is installed. I can clearly see a difference in the case of the letters but I tried changing the Makefile to have ORBit and that did not work. I removed orbit from the Makefile and it then complained about the previous name in the list. This is the only package preventing me from having GNOME.

By the way, after I had tried to build a bunch of packages after installing FreeBSD I discovered the generated packages from my ports installs were newer than other packages in /var/db/pkg and I thought that might be causing problems so I deleted all the packages in /var/db/pkg and tried to build GNOME again but the error persists. I have issue with KDE4 also but I'll take that up with them.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 23, 2014)

azcromntic said:
			
		

> If I run `portsnap update` it says the ports tree is up to date.


Running `portsnap update` will always tell you your ports tree is up to date if you don't run a `portsnap fetch` first. It's best to run `portsnap fetch update`. Then you will know for sure your ports tree is up to date.


----------



## azcromntic (Apr 23, 2014)

I was not aware that both needed to be run.  Regardless, I did use `portsnap fetch` and then a `portsnap update` last night in my "and just for good measure" thinking.  What next?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 23, 2014)

azcromntic said:
			
		

> When I build gnome-libs I get an error
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In re-reading your original post, the above has me really confused. I only know of gnome-libs from the Linux world. I can find no such FreeBSD port/package with that name. There is a x11/libgnome port, but that is something very different in terms of what it provides. Can you help me understand what is going on here?

Also, I cannot tell from the single line "Unknown component orbit" whether or not that is an error or simply an informative message. Providing the entire install log would be helpful. If it's too large to post, copy it to pastebin and provide the link.


----------



## azcromntic (Apr 23, 2014)

Hmmm...interesting.  I have a gnome-libs in /usr/ports/x11 along with all the other GNOME stuff like gnome-applet, gnome-panel, GNOME, GNOME2, etcetera.  Maybe my /usr/ports "tree" (I think is what it is called) is not correct.  Is that possible?

With reference to the unknown component line:  okay, I'll post more from the output once I get home.

P.S. Edit:  I've been doing a little reading about GNOME and it seems as though it has been replaced by Mate.  should I be building Mate instead of GNOME?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 23, 2014)

azcromntic said:
			
		

> Hmmm...interesting.  I have a gnome-libs in /usr/ports/x11 along with all the other gnome stuff like gnome-applet, gnome-panel, gnome, gnome2, etcetera.  Maybe my /usr/ports "tree" (I think is what it is called) is not correct.  Is that possible?


Anything's possible. I have the following gnome-related entries in /usr/ports/x11:

```
gnome-applets
gnome-clipboard-daemon
gnome-desktop
gnome-desktop-reference
gnome-menus
gnome-panel
gnome-panel-reference
gnome-pie
gnome-screensaver
gnome-session
gnome-shell
gnome-swallow
gnome-terminal
gnome2
gnome2-fifth-toe
gnome2-lite
gnome2-power-tools
```
but no gnome or gnome-libs.

Try blowing away your tree with `rm -rf /usr/ports/*` and rebuilding it with `portsnap fetch extract`. There is something very wrong with your tree.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm not entirely sure but don't install both versions of GNOME. I think that's where the problems are. Remove the old GNOME stuff and only use x11/gnome2 or x11/gnome2-lite.


----------



## azcromntic (Apr 25, 2014)

I do not recall having both versions installed...Regardless, I removed all packages and blew away the ports.  Did the `portsnap fetch`, `portsnap extract` and am trying to rebuild.  I gave up on Gnome and KDE for now.  I built enlightenment and that seems to be working.  So I went back to building things I need and now sane-frontend port is broken.

I thought about just loading PCBSD on there and calling it quits but then I reminded myself I'd probably have to build the same things with it as with FreeBSD except it would be more to learn since PCBSD and I are not introduced yet.

So, off I go to find out why sane-frontends is marked as broken and what to do about it.

By the way, there was a gnome-libs port in my old ports but it's not there after the extract.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 25, 2014)

azcromntic said:
			
		

> I thought about just loading PCBSD on there and calling it quits but then I reminded myself I'd probably have to build the same things with it as with FreeBSD except it would be more to learn since PCBSD and I are not introduced yet.


PC-BSD installs X and one of its supported desktops (GNOME2, KDE4, LXDE, and XFCE4) as part of the installation, so it eliminates a lot of the manual steps required by FreeBSD.



			
				azcromntic said:
			
		

> So, off I go to find out why sane-frontends is marked as broken and what to do about it.


I don't see any indication the port is broken in the graphics/sane-frontends Makefile. Are you equating "failure to build" with "broken" or is it being reported as a broken port when you try to install it?


----------



## trh411 (Apr 25, 2014)

I was able to successfully build graphics/sane-frontends on my FreeBSD-9.2 VM, so the port is not broken. Copy your install log to pastebin and provide a link. We'll take a look and see if we can figure out the problem.

BTW, if building from source is frustrating for you, you can always use pkg(8) to install binary packages. The caveat is that binary packages are built using port defaults, so if you need an option other than one of the defaults, you would have to build that port from source.


----------



## azcromntic (Apr 25, 2014)

Actually, it is the graphviz port and only if GUILE and/or IMM (or something like that) are chosen build options.  One says uses old guile or something like that and the other one says can't build it because lib is broken.   Both of those messages are in the Makefile for graphviz if you want to see what I am talking about.  So, you are correct, front-end isn't broken.  I did `make rmconfig` and then `make config-recursive` and chose some different options and graphviz built fine.  I restarted the build for sane-frontend before I left for work so I'll know if that works or not when I get home.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 25, 2014)

That makes sense. I did not select either of those two options, so graphics/graphviz was not installed as a dependency for my build of graphics/sane-frontends.


----------



## azcromntic (Apr 25, 2014)

trh411 said:
			
		

> ...BTW, if building from source is frustrating for you, you can always use pkg(8) to install binary packages. The caveat is that binary packages are built using port defaults, so if you need an option other than one of the defaults, you would have to build that port from source.



Yeah, it's frustrating to build the ports, at least as a new'ish user, but I'm sure, as with other frustrating things, it takes a while to learn how to approach it and what the gotchas are; within reason.  There is definitely a threshold of how much a person should put up with in terms how much work they have to do to get a solid running system versus just going with the packages or just forking over the money to get some more Microsoft easy-ware.  If building the ports is a constant hassle and the majority of the time the box is "in build mode" where no one can use it then obviously something different needs to be done to bring back the efficiency and benefit of having the box in the first place.  Making several solid attempts at using the ports is the only way to determine if I need to just use the packages.  Even then, if ports and packages are a hassle, then it's clear that easy-ware is worth the cost.


----------

